
Spotify launches Play Button in bid to become the web’s default music player - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/11/spotify-play-button-launch/
======
web_chops
Only problem is that half of the world is going to see "Sorry this service is
not available" message unlike embedding something on youtube which available
almost every where.

